

I've got a Facebook fan page, How do I get more people to join it? - vondip

Hi all,<p>I've created a fan page for a small family business my family and I run (we have a small music studio).
As the relatively 'technical' person in the family (I know just enough html to color the background of page) I got the job of running our facebook fan page.<p>I started reading all those "10 tips for the best…" tutorials out there on the web, but from some reason I am pretty skeptic. I keep feeling people are trying to sell me their services.<p>What I'd like to hear is some good advice from people who perhaps succeeded themselves in building a good facebook fan page. Also, I would like to unfold the mystery behind the real figures. I understand that everyone these days must have a faceook fan page, but how much money \ how many customers can I really expect to gain from this?<p>Thank you,
======
MattBearman
A method I've used a few times is to have some kind of competition, win some
free recording time for example. The twist is you only show the entry form to
people who have 'liked' your page (Facebook documentation can show you how to
do this). It's easier to get people interested when there's the chance of
winning something :)

Here's one I've done using that method - <http://www.facebook.com/aintree>

Edit: there was a competition on that FB page, but the event has now passed.

